# Laser Quest



## Sally71 (May 13, 2015)

My daughter has been invited to a Laser Tag party.  One of those games where people run round a darkened room shooting each other with lasers.  Presumably it's ok for her to take her pump in??  

I know that magnets/electromagnetism are what we have to watch out for, and I can't imagine there will be much of that there, but if anyone knows for sure it would be helpful thanks, we've never done anything like that before!  The lasers are only lights aren't they, and probably not real ones or they would burn 

If nobody knows I'll email the place and see if they have any idea what I'm talking about, and also if they can give me any carb info on the food


----------



## Mark T (May 13, 2015)

I understand it's Infra-red rather than Laser.  So most likely the pumps ok as it is in a plastic enclosure (i.e, the case).

I assume it will be under her clothing anyway which further protects it, rather than being directly exposed.

The run around lots getting very hot as well.  I remember my little one coming out very hot and sweaty.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 13, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> My daughter has been invited to a Laser Tag party.  One of those games where people run round a darkened room shooting each other with lasers.  Presumably it's ok for her to take her pump in??
> 
> I know that magnets/electromagnetism are what we have to watch out for, and I can't imagine there will be much of that there, but if anyone knows for sure it would be helpful thanks, we've never done anything like that before!  The lasers are only lights aren't they, and probably not real ones or they would burn
> 
> If nobody knows I'll email the place and see if they have any idea what I'm talking about, and also if they can give me any carb info on the food



To be extra safe perhaps ring your pump helpline, I'm sure they have had queries like this before  Hope your daughter has fun.


----------



## Redkite (May 13, 2015)

My son's done plenty of these and always kept his pump on with no problems.  I think they use infrared like TV remotes, and the results are recorded through receivers on their jackets.  Hope she enjoys it!


----------



## Sally71 (May 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies, that's really helpful 

It doesn't sound like something my daughter would normally enjoy really.  But one of her best friends has invited her and she wants to give it a go, so I hope she proves me wrong and has a whale of a time!


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2015)

It sounds like it might involve some contact, even if it's not supposed to be a contact sport, so I think that padding pump, so it doesn't dig into wearer, nor anyone else, might be a good idea. Bubble wrap & tape would be cheap, easy and suitable for an hour or so, I reckon.


----------



## Sally71 (May 24, 2015)

Well I emailed the venue and received a lovely reply from the manager, confirming that it will be safe for the pump (the backpacks contain radio transmitters but no more powerful than a mobile phone), giving me all the carb info of the food (47g for chips sounds like quite a lot, we'll have to weigh up the portion size when we're there!), and asking which party exactly she's going to so that he can put a note on the booking and make sure all the staff are aware.  He said she can even get one of the marshals to look after her kit and glucose if she doesn't want to carry it herself.  Can't ask for better than that 

Nice to know that some places are capable of taking these things on board and being helpful, let's hope it lives up to the promise!  I think they are expecting her to manage any hypos herself, which should be fine as we've never yet had one that required more than passing assistance from someone else.  I might stay on site during the party anyway, especially if other parents are hanging around, if not they have asked me to leave my phone number with them which is fine with me (it's on the back of her test kit case anyway).

So now I've just got to hope that she enjoys herself!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2015)

Good stuff Sally, I hope she has a great time!  I did paintballing a couple of times - wish it had been 'lasers' instead, everyone came home covered in bruises!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 24, 2015)

Wow Sally that is a lovely response from the venue. Hopefully the day will be full of fun with no hassle  
Chips work out to 6 medium sized chips for 10 carbs if that helps. If to many then there's your chance to enjoy them


----------

